# Col du Soulor



## witzend (Oct 17, 2016)

Col du Soulor, Ski station car park just below Col   42.960576  -0.255833


----------



## Mul (Oct 17, 2016)

Crackin' spot innit :wave:

Hope the weather is being good to you.

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/france/56394-confirmation-col-du-soulor.html?highlight=


----------



## witzend (Oct 17, 2016)

*Road Restrictions*

Anyone considering visiting both cols should take a look at this  photo


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 17, 2016)

witzend said:


> Col du Soulor, Ski station car park just below Col   42.960576  -0.255833
> 
> View attachment 47519



This spot is already in the France POIs ... presumably the notice you've photographed does not apply here.


----------



## witzend (Oct 17, 2016)

POI Admin said:


> This spot is already in the France POIs ... presumably the notice you've photographed does not apply here.



The notice is for the stretch of road from this Col Soulor up to and down from Col Aubisque and can be seen here  Google Maps


----------

